# A very special Golden needs a very special adopter!



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I wish my mom would adopt him. She's in NC and needs company. But, alass she won't do it 'cause she wants to be able to travel. I told her to drive. He would be perfect. DARN!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh he's such a beauty. If our inn weren't full, I'd be looking for a transport. I'm so drawn to these special needs babies. I hope he finds the perfect home.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What a handsome young man he is. Paws crossed he finds that special family~What a joy he'd be to have around.


----------



## cprcheetah (Apr 26, 2009)

I have 6 cats, otherwise I'd really consider it! I'm REALLY drawn to the special needs babies. He sounds like a love! We have a client who has a 5 year old German Shepherd with the condition, and has had it since she was a puppy. They bring her in to board with us and she is so good, she stands up to eat her food on her back legs, then we have her stand on a chair for 20 minutes with her front legs up so the food can 'slide' down to her stomach, she is so good about it she just stands there without being watched for the whole time.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

The only reason we aren't fostering him is because we have 4 cats. His previous foster said that he was just a sweetie. He was adopted out and then returned when he showed his cat aggression towards their cat. The previous foster was afraid to take him back after that because she has cats, too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tyner*

Tyner is just gorgeous!

I am sure the perfect person will come along for him-it's just a matter of time!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh he is just gorgeous!! I wish we could take him. We just adopted our special needs foster and we are at our limit of 4. We will pray that the right family comes along.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

God, my heart aches for this sweet boy. My Max had megaesophagus and died from aspiration pneumonia because the vet we had misdiagnosed him. By the time we got a vet to make the correct one, it was too late for my heart boy.
I am praying this sweetheart finds his special loving parents to adopt him. Please let us know when he does.


----------



## Chad (Apr 22, 2009)

We are actually working with NRGRR and have been approved for adoption. He sounds like a wonderful dog, but we have cats. I've got to find a dog who accepts them (or doesn't care about them).


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Chad said:


> We are actually working with NRGRR and have been approved for adoption. He sounds like a wonderful dog, but we have cats. I've got to find a dog who accepts them (or doesn't care about them).


Congratulations! I just saw a note from Kellie saying that she had approved you and that you may be at the adoptathon. I will be out of town on business or else I would have tried to make it just to say hi. I know you will find your perfect dog!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Chad said:


> We are actually working with NRGRR and have been approved for adoption. He sounds like a wonderful dog, but we have cats. I've got to find a dog who accepts them (or doesn't care about them).


Most dogs are curious when it comes to cats. Every now and then Shadow will play too roughly with Buster, our male cat. That huge paw sometimes comes down too forcefully for me. If they are all indoors they are fine and the cats will sleep on top of the dogs, but once outside and the cats run...they're off. It's like they don't know each other. Our cats are very dog savvy. For the most part, they get along very well.


----------



## Chad (Apr 22, 2009)

Our cats have been raised around our Sheltie. Our concern is that they are indoor only cats and declawed. I'm pretty sure after the get to know you stage they would be ok. But, we've got to look after the well being of all the animals and our sanity.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Chad said:


> Our cats have been raised around our Sheltie. Our concern is that they are indoor only cats and declawed. I'm pretty sure after the get to know you stage they would be ok. But, we've got to look after the well being of all the animals and our sanity.


 
That goes without saying. It must be hard when first meeting a new dog. I know when we went to see Tucker he was really curious about the breeder's cat. When he came to live with us, he really had no interest. I was thankful. He was over 90 pounds and almost a year old. He's gentler than Shadow and Shadow came to live with us at 9 weeks of age.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Ok, I'm confused. Is Chad getting Tyner or not, considering he has cats?


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

He sounds like a real sweetie, I hope he finds a perfect home soon!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Ok, I'm confused. Is Chad getting Tyner or not, considering he has cats?


 No, I don't think so. He has been approved to adopt from our rescue, but it sounds like he has cats, so Tyner wouldn't be a good match. But we have plenty of other dogs in the program for him to meet.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

fostermom said:


> No, I don't think so. He has been approved to adopt from our rescue, but it sounds like he has cats, so Tyner wouldn't be a good match. But we have plenty of other dogs in the program for him to meet.


Ok, thanks. Its good to hear he is approved though! Best of luck for Tyner. I'm sure he'll find a good home


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chad, etc.*

Chad: So happy you've been approved and I hope you find the right dog for you and the cats.

Tyner: We need to find you a "catless" home!
You look like an "angelic" pretty boy!!!!


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Tyner is beautiful, but, alas, we have three cats. They get a long great with Kirby, though.


----------



## h06ben (May 7, 2009)

*Is Tyner my Angel?*

I am in North Carolina and just this morning filled out the adoption application with GRRCCharlotte. I just recently lost my Ben and it is very obvious that I am not going to be able to continue without another. Ben was an adoption and I think it only fitting that another finds its forever home here. Ginger, our girl is quite pitiful also. I would be interested in talking with you about Tyner. Please contact me if you think Tyner and I could help heal each other. Heather


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

h06ben said:


> I am in North Carolina and just this morning filled out the adoption application with GRRCCharlotte. I just recently lost my Ben and it is very obvious that I am not going to be able to continue without another. Ben was an adoption and I think it only fitting that another finds its forever home here. Ginger, our girl is quite pitiful also. I would be interested in talking with you about Tyner. Please contact me if you think Tyner and I could help heal each other. Heather


Hi Heather! I have contacted my folks in the rescue to find out what the next steps would be. Once I hear back, I will let you know. Thank you for considering Tyner!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heather*

Heather

That would be just wonderful if Tyner finds a home with you!!

I am so sorry about Ben, but you will see him at the Rainbow Bridge.

I looked at your pics and Ginger looks like a sweetie, too!

*HERE IS TYNER:
TYNER is a sweet, handsome red *3 year-old neutered male who loves to play and be with his humans. He came in as a stray from a local shelter. Tyner has great house manners, is housebroken, rides well in the car and gets along with all dogs and people. He is a smart boy and responds well to praise. Tyner needs a very special home! He has a manageable medical condition called Mega esophagus, which means he has an enlarged esophagus and therefore has trouble with food/water reaching his stomach. Often the food/water rests in his esophagus and tends to “dump” out if he jumps around or gets excited. He has been very compliant and successful with an elevated feeding stance. This condition does not slow him down one bit! He’s always ready to play and is able to live a normal, active life. A great home for Tyner would be an active one, without cats that has hardwood, tile or linoleum floors. Tyner is a wonderful dog that will make a terrific pet and a great addition for that special person or family who is willing to give Tyner the extra care and loving home that he deserves! See Tyner in action on TV: http://www.wral.com/news/local/video/5119669/


----------



## Chad (Apr 22, 2009)

The folks at Neuse River GR rescue are great to work with.


----------



## h06ben (May 7, 2009)

I have emailed and left a message with the rescue. I hope I hear from them this week. There seem to be several that may be right for us if we do not have what is best for Tyner. I have to admit I really hope we do! I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## h06ben (May 7, 2009)

WE WERE APPROVED! I have to speak with Tyner's Foster Mom to verify I can provide all that he needs!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Thank you for giving this boy a home!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oh my god!*

Oh my God! PLEASE LET US KNOW!!

Tyner looks like such an ANGEL!

Did you play his video?


----------



## h06ben (May 7, 2009)

He does look just too sweet! I am afraid he may need someone home all day. I understand if he does, he needs what is best for him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*When will you talk to his foster?*

When will you talk to Tyner's Foster Mom?
What are Ginger's needs?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Here's hoping that things work out with Tyner.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Fingers crossed. He looks like such a love!!!


----------



## h06ben (May 7, 2009)

I spoke with Kay, his foster mom. He really needs someone at home throughout the day. He eats several small meals a day. I have to work. She is going to see how he does with 3 meals a day but that, I think, will be pushing it. I am sure that he will soon find his forever home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heather and Chad*

Heather and Chad

Thanks for trying for Tyner.
Keep us all updated.

I have to work too, probably like most families.

Guess Tyner needs a stay at home Mom or Dad or one that works from home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tyner*

Any more news on sweet Tyner!!??


----------



## h06ben (May 7, 2009)

Hi, I did speak with his foster mom. Tyner needs up to 4 small meals a day. His water also needs to be elevated. She explained to me that if there were other dogs in the house their water would need to be elevated so that he would not drink as they did. Greg and I work and just could not get him fed as he needs to be. He was not at the adopt-a-thon yesterday. The foster's that I spoke with all agreed that he needed a stay at home mom or dad.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tyner*

Any update on Tyner? Did he find a home?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

There was someone who was supposed to meet with him tomorrow. Fingers crossed! I met him today and he is a very special guy. So sweet and already bonded with his current foster who hasn't had him for very long.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I hope Tyner finds the right home too. Megaesophagus is scary to begin with, but what I found with Meggie is that the elevated feedings just become something you do - a part of the routine. After a week or so you don't even notice that you have a special needs dog. And the bonding time you spend holding them and feeding them so intimately is very special. Hugs and good wishes for Tyner.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tyner*

can't wait to hear if Tyner has found a loving home that can deal with his special needs and treasure him.

Right Now I know he's found that in his Foster Mom


----------

